# Chicken Spread



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 4, 2005)

I usually cook my chicken without the skin.  I skin the bird myself, before cooking.  I sometimes bone the chicken as well.  I always purchase my chicken with the skin and bones as it's less expensive, and I can use the bones and skin to make stock.

About three nights ago, I had a gallon freezer bag chock full of skins and bones.  I decided it was time to make some chicken stock.  When it was done, I strained it through a fine, wire-mesh sieve.  I then let the bones and skin cool.  

I just didn't want to throw away the meat still sticking to the bones, but knew it was too bland for most dishes.  So I picked the bones clean, putting the meat into hte food processor attachment for my imersion blender and proceeded to turn it into a pate.  It was a bit dry in texture, so I added a piece of the chicken skin.  This improved the texture imeasurably.  The, I added a clove of garlic (peeled), and about half an onion, along with a half-tsp. of salt.  I blended it all together.  I though it was great, but knew the rest of my crew wouldn't touch it.  So I then added some Miracle Whip and sweet-pickle-relish and stirred it in.  

This makes a great chicken spread for sandwhiches, sort of like deviled ham, or liverwurst, but different tasting of course.  It made about two cups of the stuff.  I'm sure glad it tasted Ok because I have this personal rule about my experiments.  Once I make them, I have to eat them, good or not.  And so far, I'm the only one eating it.  Makes for quick and easy lunch sandwiches though.  Oh, I also added some horseradish to the mix.  It really added character to the sandwich spread.

Don't know if anybody else wants to go through the trouble to make their own sandwich spread, but it saves money, tastes great (because you get to choose the flavors), and has no salts except those you add.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## htc (May 4, 2005)

Goodweed, I love your rule! If I had a rule like this, I think I would experiment even LESS than I do now.  

I would have never thought to make a sandwich spread out of it! That's a great idea!


----------



## Constance (May 21, 2005)

Goodweed, I always use Miracle Whip and sweet pickle relish in my chicken salad too, but I don't put it through the grinder or food processor the way I would ham. I just chop it by hand...seems to have more flavor that way.


----------

